# 1994 nissan altima



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey my grandpal has a friend who bought his girl a 1994 nissan altima and she got into a wreck in a mall parking lot so her dad is willing to sale the car to my grandpal for $300 bucks ! it has no frame damage. it needs a new lite assembly, hood, left fender , and a front bumper. now i live in florida and i need to know if there is a factory kit for a new front end or do i have to go to a junk yard??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

is there a Certi-fit where you live? you can get the parts cheap thru them. you can find them on the web with a simple search too im sure. are you interested in aftermarket(custom) or just stock looking parts?


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

ok thanx for the help.....


----------

